

Introductory Resources and Lectures on Lisp, Scheme - apgwoz
http://www.thinkartificial.org/artificial-intelligence/introductory-resources-and-lectures-on-lisp-scheme/

======
jcl
I notice it mentions DrScheme but leaves out a link to "How to Design
Programs", an introductory programming text (available in full online)
designed to complement DrScheme.

<http://www.htdp.org/>

